# Bontrager Pro Blendr Stem Bolt Sizes



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

If I was looking for titanium replacement bolts for a Bontrager Pro Blendr Stem (which I am), which size should I look for? (I.e., bolt length, thread size, etc.)

Bontrager Pro Blendr Stem


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Should be M5 x .8, about 15mm. I would definitely not recommend Ti for stem bolts.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Should be M5 x .8, about 15mm. I would definitely not recommend Ti for stem bolts.


Thanks... but if no Ti, how will I get pretty oil-slick bolt accents on my bike :cryin:


----------

